# Auto-calibration mic for Onkyo 905



## Apollyon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

Made the mistake of buying a receiver outside of warranty and without the calibration mic. (remote also for wrong model, but that's another story) I figured out that the mic is the 5000 model, but can't find one anywhere. Anyone have a spare there willing to part with or know where I might find one? I don't mind spending some money, but I hate to spend a lot for something I'll only use once.

Any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I suspect you will use it more than once so I recommend contacting Onkyo about a replacement.

Kal


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ouch. Was this an e-bay disaster? :explode:

My only suggestion is that you contact Onkyo. Apparently their customer service is pretty good, although not always perfect. They may be able to get you a replacement mic. Also, they may have an authorized repair center near you that can order it. Hopefully it's not that expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## Apollyon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, you guessed it, E-bay gone wrong. I saw right off that the mic and manual was missing. The remote is missing the battery cover and is actually the wrong model. I received the RC-690m remote and I believe that's the remote for the 875 receiver.

Finished unpacking it last night and it seems the whole faceplate was wedged to the right a little causing the front panel door to open roughly and you have to work with it to get it to open. Also the power button doesn't really work. It pinched the button down so it doesn't actually push. You have to hit the button just right for it to turn on and off.

After finding that out last night I think I am going to try for a refund. I asked when I bought it and they said DOA return only. Not sure if these problems would be considered that or not. Any suggestions on this problem let me know. (Prolly wrong forum)


Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I would definitely ask for a return and contact ebay/paypal regarding the purchase. No mic, wrong remote, and no manual are definitely indicative of seller fraud (unless they indicated as such in the listing).

If the seller refuses to cooperate, go to ebay, if ebay doesn't cooperate, try Paypal/credit card company directly.

Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eBay/Paypal are usually very good at getting your money back the problem is it can be a time consuming process. Take lots of pictures of the damage and be clear as to what is missing I would even go into your ebay account call up the listing and take some screen shots of them (Ctrl-Print screen) and paste them into a paint program and save them just to cover all your angles.


----------



## jackjill (May 4, 2010)

Hello frnd,
Firstly u should contact, where u buy mic, show damage pics of mic,It may be possible they change. I suggested u before buy any product check that r secure or not.



Thanks

Regards

Jack Jill


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Apollyon said:


> Yep, you guessed it, E-bay gone wrong. I saw right off that the mic and manual was missing. The remote is missing the battery cover and is actually the wrong model. I received the RC-690m remote and I believe that's the remote for the 875 receiver.
> 
> Finished unpacking it last night and it seems the whole faceplate was wedged to the right a little causing the front panel door to open roughly and you have to work with it to get it to open. Also the power button doesn't really work. It pinched the button down so it doesn't actually push. You have to hit the button just right for it to turn on and off.
> 
> ...


If the faults werent disclosed prior to purchase its mis-sold IMO, plain as day. Refund if you ask me, delivery of damaged goods is a no no.


----------



## jackjill (May 4, 2010)

Hello frnd,
E-bay/Paypal are very good b,coz u want to buy a product on online, also u can see number of products and comparison another same products.



Thanks

Regards

Jack Jill


----------

